# هل الله يولد؟



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

هل الله يولد ؟

ولماذا لا يتثمل في سورة بشر من البداية من غير ما يولد؟


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ممكن سؤال*

*


ايمان احمد قال:



			هل الله يولد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ايمان احمد قال:


> *ولماذا لا يتثمل في سورة بشر من البداية من غير ما يولد؟*


 
*أختـي أولاً أهلاً بك . . *

*ثانياً سؤالك مغلوط بعض الشيء ، فـهل رأيت مسيحياً يقول الله قد ولد !!*

*فالله ليس كالبشـر يولد ويتكاثر ، أم الحق على القرآن الذي أعطى صورة مشوهة عن مفاهيم*

*المسيحية !!*

*فالله عندنا واحد لا شريك له " هذه الوحدانية " ، هو الإله في ثلاثة أقانيم*

*فالله كائن بذاته وهو الآب " إذ أننا نعبد اله له وجود وليس من خيالنا"*

*والله ناطق بكلمته وهو الابن الذي تجسّد في ملء الزمان" إذ نعبد إله ناطق وليس ابكم"*

*والله حي بروحه وهو الروح القدس " فنحن نعبد إله حي وليس ميــت "*

*فنحن نقول بهذه الوحدانية الجامعة للأقانيم . . *


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ممكن سؤال*

الأخت ايمان احمد،
من قال ان الله يخلق او يولد ولادة بشرية؟
هذه الفكرة فكرة خاطئة نقلها الإسلام جهلاً. فالمسيحية لا تؤمن بهذه الخرافات.

الرب ينور طريقك..


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

معني  كلام حضرتك ان السيدة مريم لم تولد سيدنا عيسي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> معني  كلام حضرتك ان السيدة مريم لم تولد سيدنا عيسي


وماعلاقة هذا بسؤالك كان سؤالك هو هل الله (اللاهوت)يولد فكانت إجابتنا هى لا .


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

لأ انا لم احدد ولم اقل اللاهوت ام الناهوت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> لأ انا لم احدد ولم اقل اللاهوت ام الناهوت


*الله اللاهوت لايولد 
لايوجد شئ إسمه الناهوت فى المسيحية.
*


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> لأ انا لم احدد ولم اقل اللاهوت ام الناهوت



*لا بـل قلتِ الله . . فلو قلتِ الله فهذا معناه اللاهوت ، أم إذا قلت الله المتجسد فهو الناسوت .

أي سؤال آخر بموضوع منفصل يا أختي .


همسة : لا يوجد شيء اسمه الناهوت .

مودَّتي *


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

انا سألت لماذا لم يتمثل في سورة بشر من البداية يعني انا لم اسأل عن الاهوت


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

اه اسفة قصدي الناسوت


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> معني  كلام حضرتك ان السيدة مريم لم تولد سيدنا عيسي



أختي العزيزة، انت تستنتيجين أشياء بدون أن تقرأي.
ولادة المسيح لا تعني ولادة الله.
فالله موجود منذ الازل ولم يولد من اي بشر. المسيح إنسان ولد من مريم العذراء.
الله الأزلي قرر التجسد في جسد المسيح المخلوق المولود.
فيبقى جسد المسيح مخلوق مولود ويبقى الله ازلي غير مخلوق او مولود ببحسب الفكر البشري.

انصحك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس للتعرف أكثر على الإيمان المسيحي، فأفكارك مشوشة وغير صحيحة وهذا يرجع لما سمعتيه من الإسلام عن المسيحية (معلومات خاطئة).

الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يونيو 2011)

> معني كلام حضرتك ان السيدة مريم لم تولد *سيدنا عيسي *


 
*انتظرى اختى يوجد تنبيهان :,*
*1_ عندما تتكلمى عن السيد المسيح لا تقولى عيسى بل يسوع او السيد المسيح*
*2_عندما تلقبين اى شخص بسيدك فتكلمى عن نفسكى ولا تقولى سيدنا فهذا تعميم على جميع الناس.*

*رجاء محبة مراعاة هذان التنبيهان .....*

*



			معني كلام حضرتك ان السيدة مريم لم تولد سيدنا عيسي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سؤال هل يستحيل على ان الله يتجسد فى صورة ان أنســــــــان .؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> انا سألت لماذا لم يتمثل في سورة بشر من البداية يعني انا لم اسأل عن الاهوت


*مش ده سؤالك ولا أنا غلطان*


> هل الله يولد ؟


*أما بالنسبه للشق الثانى الله تجسد وأخذ ناسوتا (جسد ونفس وروح) بشريا له كل ما للبشر خلا الخطيئة وحدها .
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (11 يونيو 2011)

اللاهوت او الطبيعه الالهيه غير مولوده لانها ازليه فاللاهوت لا يلد ولا يولد​


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

هو ممكن تكلموني براحة انا قرأت في الموضوع ده كثيرا وفعلا مش فاهمه


حضرتك بتقول الله الأزلي قرر التجسد في جسد المسيح المخلوق المولود.

فيبقى جسد المسيح مخلوق مولود ويبقى الله ازلي غير مخلوق او مولود ببحسب الفكر البشري.

يعني المسيح هو الله ولا ابنه ولا صورة انا قرأت فعلا ومش فاهمه 

ممكن حد يشرح


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

انا لم اذكر هنا كلمة سيدنا ولا كلمة عيسي وشكرا علي التنبية


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

> يعني المسيح هو الله ولا ابنه ولا صورة انا قرأت فعلا ومش فاهمه
> 
> ممكن حد يشرح


*المسيح هو الله المتجسد 
هو ابن الله من جهة الأقنومية فهو أقنوم الكلمة .
هو الله من جهة الجوهر
إذن كلها تعبيرات صحيحيحة.*


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

هو هنا السؤال واحد بس يعني ماينفعش اعقب كلام حضرتك بسؤال للتوضيح


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> هو هنا السؤال واحد بس يعني ماينفعش اعقب كلام حضرتك بسؤال للتوضيح




*بإمكانكِ ذلك ، ولكن سؤال يتعلق بالسؤال الأساسي وليس سؤال آخر خارج عن نطاق الموضوع*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يونيو 2011)

> يعني المسيح هو الله ولا ابنه ولا صورة انا قرأت فعلا ومش فاهمه


 
*سؤال يا اختى لكى *
*اليس العقل يلد فكر .؟*
*فهل عندما تلدين من عقلكى فكرة تكون الفكرة جاءءءت عبارة عن التناسل مثل البشر فهذا كلام غير معقول *
*انتى يمكنكى ان ترسلى عقلكى فى كل مكان مثل ما يحدث الان فهذا يسمى *
*الفكر ابن العقل *

*فالفكرة ولدت من العقل والمسيح عبارة عن كلمة مرسلة الينا فى صورة انسان *
*انصحكى ان تقراءى هذا الموضوع *
*مفهوم ابن الله بين الاسلام والميسيحة دراسة علمية*


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> يعني المسيح هو الله ولا ابنه ولا صورة انا قرأت فعلا ومش فاهمه
> 
> ممكن حد يشرح



الأخت العزيزة،
اولاً إن كنت تفهمي معنى إبن الله بأن الله أنجب ولد، فهذا الفكر غير صحيح. نحن لا نؤمن ان الله أنجب اله اخر او اي من هذه الخرافات. فنحن نؤمن بوجود إله واحد فقط لا غير.
ثانياً، نحن نؤمن ان الله له كيان، له كلمة وله روح. وجود الله الكائن نسميه الآب وكلمة الله نسميه الأبن وروح الله نسميه الروح القدس.
فعندما نقول المسيح إبن الله، لا نقصد ان الله انجب اله اخر، لكن نقصد كلمة الله. المسيح كما ذكرت لك جسد اي ناسوت ولا هوت أيضاً. الناسوت هو جسد المسيح المخلوق ولاهوته هو كلمة الله. فالمسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد.

اذا كان فهم هذا الشئ صعب عليكِ، فأنصحك بمراجعة المواضيع التالية، بتأني وبتمعن:



مواضيع عن الثالوث (أكثر من 100 موضوع)
مواضيع عن التجسد (أكثر من 100 موضوع)
لاهوت المسيح
ناسوت المسيح


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي ردكم 

طاب ليه مادام هو كلمة لم يقلها الله وتوجد بدون ولادة 

انا مش فاهمه حاجه 

انا عايزة اسأل اسئلة اخري ومش معقول كل سؤال حكتبه في موضوع لوحده


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> شكرا علي ردكم
> 
> طاب ليه مادام هو كلمة لم يقلها الله وتوجد بدون ولادة
> 
> ...




*كيف يعني كلمة لم يقلها الله !! أختي كلمة الله تعني عقل الله وأخذ من اللوجوس الكلمة 

اليونانية . . . وليس كلمة بالمعنى المجرد كالكلام الذي نتحدث فيه كل يوم مع باقي الأشخاص

أتمنى أن أكـون قد فهمتك سؤالك . . 

وأيضاً هذه قوانين القسـم ، لكل سؤال موضوع خاص به منعاً من التشتيت .
*


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

يعني افهم من كلام حضرتك ان المسيح عقل الله


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يونيو 2011)

*عقل الله الناطــــــــــــــــــــــق انت استوعبتى كلامى جيدا *
*انتى كدة مركزة *


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> يعني افهم من كلام حضرتك ان المسيح عقل الله



*تماماً ، فعندنا نقول ابن الله أو كلمته ، لا نقصد بأن الله يقول كلمة ، بل هي تعني بحكمة وعقل

الله الناطق .*


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

معلش لزيادة فهمي 
المسيح هو عقل الله الناطق والله الاهوت  ما هو


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> معلش لزيادة فهمي
> المسيح هو عقل الله الناطق والله الاهوت  ما هو



*أختـي عن ماذا نتكلم منذ الصباح الباكر !!

ألم نقـل بأن الله " لاهوتيا " هو آب وابن وروح قدس !!

أم إذا قصدت الله هنا بمعنى الآب ، فالآب هـو الله قائم بذاته " كينونة الله " . *


----------



## ايمان احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

علي فكرة النقاش معاكم صعب جدا 

ومع احترامي لكم كيف يبعث الله بعقيدة لا يستطيع العقل البشري

ان يستوعبها او يتقبلها 

وانتم كده عصبيين في الهجوم علي المسلمين وعصبيين كمان في الايضاح


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يونيو 2011)

بصي يا اختي ؟، عشان انتي مؤدبة وعايزه تفهمي ، مافيش اي مشكلة اننا نوضح أكثر لانك معذورة اول مرة تعرفي الفكر المسيحي الصحيح

بصي معايا انا هاحاول اوضح لك الموضوع بشكل بسيط عشان تفهمي وبعد كدة نشوف هاتوصلي لفين ونكمل ، اوك ؟


بصي ، الله في المسيحيية هو الآتي :




لاهوت : الآب ( لاهوت ) ، الإبن ( لاهوت ) الروح القدس ، هؤلاء نسميهم ثلاثة اقانيم وكما قال المدير روك بتصرف بسيط ، الله موجود ( الآب ) ، الله عاقل ناطق ذاتياً ( الإبن ) ، الله حي ( الروح القدس ) ، هذا هو الهنا منذ الأزل ، لم يوجد اي زمن بلا ( الآب والإبن والروح القدس ) ولا قبل الزمن ،،،، خلاص كدة ؟




ناسوت : الله في وقت قام بتحديده اتخذ جسدا ، طيب اتخذه ازاي ؟ اخترعه ؟ لأ ، قام بأخذه من مريم العذراء ، وهذا الجسد هو مولود في الزمن من مريم العذراء ، ومخلوق لانه لم يكن موجودا قبل ان يولد ،


المسيح من هو ؟

هو ( الله المتجسد ) ، إذن هو " الله " وهو " المتجسد " ، عندما نقول الله نقصد اللاهوت ( الازلي ) ، وعندما نقول المتجسد نقصد الناسوت ( غير الأزلي ، الزمني )





الى هنا هل يوجد استفسار ؟

لو موجود استفسار ، اقتبسي الجزء اللي محتاجة فيه توسع وقولي اني اشرحه تاني او بأسلوب تاني ،،

رنا معاكي ويفتح ذهنك لفهمه ..

نصيحة : انسى ما تعرفيه عن المسيحيية لانها بالتأكيد معلومات مغلوطة عنها ، فلا تفكري بها الآن ....


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> علي فكرة النقاش معاكم صعب جدا
> 
> ومع احترامي لكم كيف يبعث الله بعقيدة لا يستطيع العقل البشري
> 
> ...



*ومن قال بأنها عقيدة غير قابلة للفهم !! 

ومن كان معـكِ معكِ عصبياً !! ألم نجاوب على جميع أسئلتك ! 

!!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> علي فكرة النقاش معاكم صعب جدا
> 
> ومع احترامي لكم كيف يبعث الله بعقيدة لا يستطيع العقل البشري
> 
> ...



معلش يا اختي ايمان ، انا اسف بالنيابة عن كل الأخوة ، الموضوع بس مش عصبية ، الموضوع ان اللي حضرتك بتسألي فيه ده مباديء ايمان ، فيعرفها معظم المسيحيين منذ الصغر وخصوصا من يردون في الأقسام الحوارية ( الأسئلة هنا والشبهات هناك ) فهم تعودوا من المسلمين الآخرين على المجادلة بلا ادلة وبلا معنى ، هذه واحدة ، والأخري انه قد يضيق بالبعض كثر الشرح ، عموما لا تغضبي ، لا مشكلة ، اسألي كما تشائي ،، ربنا معاكي ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يونيو 2011)

الهدوء يا اخوة ...  بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> شكرا علي ردكم
> 
> طاب ليه مادام هو كلمة لم يقلها الله وتوجد بدون ولادة
> 
> ...



كلمة هنا لا تعنى الكلمة المادية كالتى يقولها الناس ، بل تعنى المنطق والعقل والحكمة ، مثلما يقولون علم المنطق ، ليس بمعنى النطق ذاته ، بل بمعنى الفهم والعقل والحكمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> علي فكرة النقاش معاكم صعب جدا
> 
> ومع احترامي لكم كيف يبعث الله بعقيدة لا يستطيع العقل البشري
> 
> ...



++++++++++++++

طبيعة الله فوق الفحص ، نحن نأخذها بالإيمان وليس بفحص الله ، فهل تتوقعين أن تفعلى ذلك !!!!!

الإيمان بربنا ومخلصنا لا يبدأ من هنا ، بل يبدأ من التعرف على عمله الحقيقى العظيم فى حياتنا ، ثم بعد ذلك تأتى هذه المفاهيم بدون هذا التعقيد وبدون طلب فحص الله وكأنكِ ستقومين بتشريح عينة فى المعمل !!!!!!!!!

مدخلك خطأ ، ولذلك تقفين محلك سر 

ومثال على ذلك ، فقبل معرفة طبيعة الشمس ، يلزم رؤية نورها والتيقن من وجودها ، ثم بعد ذلك يكون الحديث عن طبيعتها سهلاً

أما الكلام بدون إختبار لقوة عمل الله فى حياتنا ، فإنه مثل الكلام عن نور الشمس ، للعميان


----------



## ROWIS (11 يونيو 2011)

*ولاده الآب للابن هي ولاده روحية وليست جسدية، مثال: ولاده الافكار من عقلك*
*وبما ان الاثنين هم واحد اذن فهذه الولاده ايضاً أزلية.*
*اسئلي اللي حضرتك عوزاه، *
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## ROWIS (11 يونيو 2011)

*أنصحك أختي العزيزة تحميل هذا الكتاب للانبا ساويرس ابن المقفع وهو من علماء اللغه ومؤرخي المسيحية، بيشرح فيه التثليث بطريقتين طريقة علمية وطريقة كتابية وكلها امثلة منطقية

**MediaFire*
* http://www.mediafire.com/?1bu8e79rlq99e6z*
* MegaupLoad*
* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1SX3II8A*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يونيو 2011)

*ياحبيبتى ياايمان مفيش عصبية ولا حاجة 
شوفى يا ايمان ياحبيبتى نحن نؤمن كما قال الاخوة ان الله واحد يعنى نؤمن انه يوجد اله واحد وخالق واحد لهذا الكون 
لكن من هو هذا الاله ماهى طبيعته ؟؟؟؟؟
هو اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم يعنى هو الوجود الذاتى (الله الاب ) العقل الناطق (الله الابن ) الحى بروحه (الله الروح القدس ) 
الثلاثة اقانيم فى واحد واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة الالهية والقدرة والمجد ولكنهم مختلفين فى الوظائف اذا جاز التعبير 

المسيح من هو ؟؟؟؟
هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ,بمعنى المسيح فى طبيعته هو اقنوم الابن الازلى فى الثالوث يعنى هو الله ذاته فى كامل لاهوته وجوهره يبقى المسيح هو الله فى طبيعته وجوهره ازلى 
طيب مين الناسوت بتاع لمسيح :هو الجسد الذى قرر الله ان يتخذه فى فترة من الزمن ليتجسد فيه 
من اين جاء هذا الجسد ؟هذا الجسد ولد من العذراء مريم بدون تدخل بشرى 
اذا المسيح فى طبيعتة الوهيته ازلى لانه هو الله واللاهوت لم يلده احد ولم يلد هو احد بمفهوم الولادة والتكاثر والتناسل البشرى 
اما جسد المسيح وناسوته فهو مولود ومخلوق فى فترة من الزمن  
*


----------



## ايمان احمد (12 يونيو 2011)

افهم من  ردكم ان لكي اري او اسمع الله اراه في صورة المسيح 
يعني الله يأخذ صفات الالوهيه 
والابن يأخذ العقل والحكمة 
والروح القدس هي الحياة


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> افهم من  ردكم ان لكي اري او اسمع الله اراه في صورة المسيح
> يعني الله يأخذ صفات الالوهيه
> والابن يأخذ العقل والحكمة
> والروح القدس هي الحياة



الاخت المحترمة إيمان،
الله لا يأخذ صفات الألوهية فهي صفاته وليس مجرد منها ليأخذها. فلا يوجد أخذ وعطاء في الموضوع.
الآب يشير الى الله الكائن الموجود
الإبن يشير الى الله الناطق الكلمة
الروح القدس يشير الى الله الحي


----------



## ايمان احمد (12 يونيو 2011)

طاب هما كده 3 مش واحد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2011)

*الانسان كمثال له
جسد 
نفس عاقله
روح
هل هذه الثلاثية لاتكون فى مجملها انسان واحد ؟ِِِ*


----------



## ايمان احمد (12 يونيو 2011)

و انا اشكركم علي الرد


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2011)

يا أخت إيمان،
سألتي هل يولد الله ووضحنا لك الجواب، بان الله لا يتوزوج ولا يلد بالمفهوم البشري.
هل عندك سؤال آخر في موضوع الولادة؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

شوفى بإختصار

عن خبرة : ليس فى المسيحية ما يضاد العقل ، بل ما يصقله

بل ، الذى يدرس كلام الإنجيل بتعمق ، يفهم ويعقل أكثر من الفلاسفة


----------



## ايمان احمد (12 يونيو 2011)

لا شكرا خلاص انا فهمت 
 الحمد لله


----------



## صراحة (12 يونيو 2011)

بقولك اي يا أدمن هو أنا ينفع أعمل موضوع... عندي بعض الأسئلة عن المسيحية مش قادر أفهمها، أستأذنك تقولي أعملها فين؟ معلش اني بسأل هنا في موضوع حد غيري


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> اسفة علي تأخير الرد  كانت ماما عايزاني
> 
> افهم من كلامكم ان الاختلاف بين المسيحية والاسلام هو في توصيف المسيح
> ولكننا نؤمن بالله
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++

نحن لا نسب

مكتوب عندنا : لا تخرج كلمة رديئة من أفواهكم

ومكتوب : كل مايقوله الإنسان سوف يُعطى عنه حساباً

ولكن توجد أشياء مجرد ذكرها يمكن إعتباره شتيمة

ولكنه ليس شتيمة ، بل مجرد ذِكر لحقائق موجودة فعلاً

فهنا لا يكون العيب فى القائل ، بل فى الحقائق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> امال ايه الكلام اللي بتقولوه في الحوار الاسلامي ده وطريقة عرض القضية
> 
> واله الاسلام كاذب



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

طبعاً ليس لكِ ذنب ، فأنتِ مولودة هكذا

ولكنك منذ أن إكتمل عقلك تصبحين مسؤلية عن الطريق الذى تأخذينه

وسيتم حساب الإنسان على ما الطريق الذى سلكه ، حتى لو كان ورثه ، لأنه عنده عقل وكان ينبغى أن يستخدمه ، فالله لم يخلقه عبثاً

فلا تغضبى من أجل غيرك ، بل إبحثى عن الحق من أجل ذاتك ، بغض النظر عن مكانه


----------



## Soldier Crist (12 يونيو 2011)

شو بدك بيلي سبو ربك و محمدك  أنتي بدك تعرفي الحقيقة
قال الرب : لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا
أتمنى أن الرب يسوع المسيح أن ينورك بنور الأنجيل , إذا بدك تعرفي الحقيقة لازم تصلي و تقدمي تكفيرات , المناقشة يمكن ما تساعدك , اعرفي الحقيقة من خالقك بذاتو لأنو بيرشد الضالين إلى الطريق لازم تصلي و أوعى تذكري محمد بالصلاة صلي إلى ربك المحب


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> طاب هما كده 3 مش واحد



وهل اذا قلت علي سبيل المثال:-

العقل+الجسد+الروح= الاخت ايمان 

هل هنا اتكلم عن شخص اخر غير الاخت ايمان ولا يعطي نفس النتيجه المنطقيه اني اتكلم عن نفس الشخص

مثال اخر:-

حراره+ضوء+نور=الشمس

هل اذا قلت حراره الشمس او نور الشمس او ضوء الشمس ؟؟ هل انا اتكلم عن شئ اخر غير الشمس؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكن دور وعمل كل شئ يختلف ولكن لا يتعارض​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> امال ايه الكلام اللي بتقولوه في الحوار الاسلامي ده وطريقة عرض القضية
> 
> واله الاسلام كاذب


 
كل ما هو مضل وماكر فهو كاذب لانها صفات شيطانيه ولا يمت بصله الي الله المحب الذي عرفناه من كلمه في كتبنا المقدس​


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2011)

الاخت ايمان، اي سؤال جديد اطرحيه في موضوع منفصل في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

بص للشباك إللى فوقك على طول ، حتلاقى إجابة سؤالك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

الله واحد 

نقول ذلك ليس بسبب أن أحداً من البشر قاله ، بل بسبب أن الإله الحقيقى صانع المعجزات وحده قاله


وهو - صاحب المعجزات وحده - قال أنه آب وإبن وروح قدس ، وهو الواحد وحده

والله فوق التشبيهات لأنه ليس له مثيل

ولكننا نستخدم بعض التشبيهات التقريبية ، لتقريب الفكرة لذهننا ، لا أكثر ، فإنها ليست أمثلة تطابقية ، بل مجرد وسيلة تقريبية لتقريب المفاهيم الأعلى من مستوى عقولنا ، لأنها خارج مجال عمل عقولنا

ومن تلك التشبيهات التقريبية ، ما نراه فى أنفسنا ، فالإنسان جسد وروح وعقل ، وهو الواحد

ونعود للتأكيد على أن المثال مع فارق التشبيه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2011)

ايمان احمد قال:


> حضرتك متقوليش انت 3 في واحد يبقي ربك  3في واحد انا ربي واحد وليس مثلي ليس كمثله شئ


إ*ختارى صورة إلهك كما تريدين
ولكننا كمسيحيين نقول
الله موجود بذاته ( نسمية أقنوم الآب ).........وحاشا لله أن يكون غير موجود
الله عاقل ( نسمية أقنوم الإبن) ............... وحاشا لله أن يكون غير عاقل
الله حى بروحه (نسمية الروح القدس).........وحاشا أن يكون الله ليس فيه حياة
فهل هناك من لدية إعتراض على أى من الأقانيم فليتكلم ويعطينا منطقه .
لسنا نتكلم من أنفسنا إنما نتكلم من خلال إعلان الله لنا .
*


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2011)

تم تحرير الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة عنه​


----------



## فيرس (23 أغسطس 2012)

انا شايف الاجابات كلها ان الله لم يولد طيب بنقول فى قانون الايمان مولود غير مخلوق ممكن حد يفسر ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أغسطس 2012)

> انا شايف الاجابات كلها ان الله لم يولد طيب بنقول فى قانون الايمان مولود غير مخلوق ممكن حد يفسر ؟


ممكن تورينا "الإجابات كلها" اللي فيها ان الله "لم يولد"؟ يا مسيحي


----------



## أَمَة (24 أغسطس 2012)

سيد فيرس،​ 
سؤالك *مكرر* ولكنك لم تأخذ العناء لتبحث. ​*أضف الى ذلك* انت *خالفت* قوانين القسم في البند الرابع الذي ينص على:

عدم السطو على مواضيع الغير و طرح أسئلة فيها. لكل شخص سؤاله و موضوعه الخاص به.​ 
والثامن الذي ينص على:​الإنتباه لوقت طرح الموضوع،


يرجى الضغط هنا لقراءة القوانين القسم وسأكتفي بتوجيه إنذار لك ولكن ستكون مخالفة لو تكرر الأمر.​​​لكي لا تعتبر غلق الموضوع عدم وجود رد لدينا،* ومن أجل خاطر الزائر القارئ المحترم،* أعطيك هذه الروابط عن الموضوع للإطلاع عليها:​ 
مولود غير مخلوق

++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++

وأيضا هذا الرد في غاية البساطة *لو كسلت* عن قراءة الروابط.....​ 
المولود *لا يساوي* المخلوق . كلمتين ليست مرادفتين.

*المسيح مولود* من إمرأة بالجسد
*وغير مخلوق* لأنه إله منذ الأزل

وهذا هو معنى *مولود غير مخلوق*​*يغلق*​


----------

